# I snapped at some coworkers this morning....



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Pit bull shot and killed after it charges resident, bites Muskegon Police officer | MLive.com


They had to throw this story in my face when I walked into work. The capper was when one of them told me that all Pits should just be shot and killed. 

I lost it and told them to stay away from me. 

I really wanted to lash at them and tell them to go to their suburban vinyl sided 2.5 bath homes with 2.3 kids and their Golden Retrievers where they can live in complete "safety" forever..... but I took the high side.


Note-I'm not jabbing at Goldens. They are great Dogs. All Dogs are great. This crap just pisses me off.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Gotta love how it's an "attack" even though the guy didn't get hurt at all and a "bite" that didn't even break skin? Yeah sounds horribly vicious to me. If I shot every dog that charged us I'd kill at least one a week.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

yeah i've been charged by unlicensed toy fox terriers, jack Russel terriers, and a husky so far....all have horrible owners who don't train their dog and think it's ok to let their dogs run free in the neighborhood.

there was even a german shepherd guide dog in training that broke off it's leash, grabbed a maltese passing by in it's jaw, and shook it repeatedly.....great owners/trainers. someone probably would have called animal control if it was a bully breed but nothing happened to this dog


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I've wasted so much time talking to some of these aholes. I'm done. they will never be convinced. Sad, I can almost guarantee that none of them has ever even been around a Pit or any bully Br for that matter. 

I'm just sick of the ignorance and today was the cherry on the Sundae.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

BearMurphy said:


> yeah i've been charged by unlicensed *toy fox terriers, jack Russel terriers*, and a husky so far....all have horrible owners who don't train their dog and think it's ok to let their dogs run free in the neighborhood.
> 
> there was even a german shepherd guide dog in training that broke off it's leash, grabbed a maltese passing by in it's jaw, and shook it repeatedly.....great owners/trainers. someone probably would have called animal control if it was a bully breed but nothing happened to this dog


My Toy Fox Terrier and Jack Russell Terrier don't charge people! They must have an amazing owner! I'm just giving you a hard time since the first 2 breeds you mentioned happen to be the 2 breeds that I have.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> I've wasted so much time talking to some of these aholes. I'm done. they will never be convinced. Sad, I can almost guarantee that none of them has ever even been around a Pit or any bully Br for that matter.
> 
> I'm just sick of the ignorance and today was the cherry on the Sundae.


You are right. When people have their mind made up, it's hard to change it even if they are totally ignorant. Same with dog food and lots of other stupid idea people have.

We had roofers at my house and one of them loved my dog but when he gave him a treat (chicken jerky) i told him not to because my dogs only eat raw. He said they will go bloodthirsty and he would never feed his dogs raw.

I said well for two days you've been telling me what a great temperament my Doberman has and he's been eating raw for years (I exaggerated, it's been 15 months) and he said "well he's different." 

So even when people see things with their own eyes they refuse to believe.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I really don't understand the pit bull thing - granted I have never run into the type of people who use pit bulls for fighting and what not but every pit bull, am staff, I have dealt with teaching obedience have been goofballs. Obviously I like dogs with long coat and long lean muzzles so they are not a breed I would get but it is mostly aesthetics.  The only complaint I would have with them and it usually comes from poor is the ones I have dealt with are almost obsessive with their jumping and pouncing - very high energy. With the right person who can channel their energy and goofiness I think they are lovely. With the wrong people they can be too much - but that can be said of many dogs. Plus there are plenty of people looking for a fun, high energy.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I once had a stupid "witch" tell me all pit bulls are dangerous and should be euthanized. I came back and said "well I guess all redheads are ugly and ignorant, and should probably be euthanized too". I have nothing against redheads, she just happened to be one.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Liz said:


> I really don't understand the pit bull thing - granted I have never run into the type of people who use pit bulls for fighting and what not but every pit bull, am staff, I have dealt with teaching obedience have been goofballs. Obviously I like dogs with long coat and long lean muzzles so they are not a breed I would get but it is mostly aesthetics.  The only complaint I would have with them and it usually comes from poor is the ones I have dealt with are almost obsessive with their jumping and pouncing - very high energy. With the right person who can channel their energy and goofiness I think they are lovely. With the wrong people they can be too much - but that can be said of many dogs. Plus there are plenty of people looking for a fun, high energy.



Thats Generally the terrier in them  Bull terriers are obsessive jumpers too, Cesar will still jump on people, but he knows hes only allowed when they allow him to....or my bf, my bf hates it but my bf has no respect from Cesar.

just give it some time, people are over the banning of german shepards and dobermons, im sure before we know it, itll be over for pits too and move onto another breed that the world will have to work so hard at fixing and repairing 

im hopeing that one day peoplewill not be so ignorant about dog behavior and dog training and care that no dog will be feared becuase everyone will understand what REALLY happend. but as of right now, people are still so mixed about dog signals.
there are still the stereotypes about dog behavior in general, so many people still dont SEE it.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

you know what scares me most?....

How people form opinions in life. So you think Pits are vicious?..... how did you come to this conclusion--- "Well, I see it on the news"

I even had one guy tell me "its just how they are wired"


Jesus, how do people like this make any decisions in life?....frankly, it scares me. I'm really straying here... But it is so out of control in America that it EVEN engulfs people who SHOULD KNOW. Example--my mechanic told me the other day that you couldn't mix Synthetic Oil with Regular Oil because it is so "awful for your engine." Christ, this hasn't been true for over 20 years. Its a flat out myth backed up by many legitimate sources...and he is a freaking MECHANIC. 
(i know this sounds off topic but really, it is one and the same---people having opinions without any thought whatsoever).

When we can't even trust the "experts" in different areas, we are pretty doomed. We've seen it with Vets..."why on earth would you feed your Dog Orijen...?"

Scary, really.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Well you have just found the lynch pin to society. Conformity and a lack of divergent thinking. All throughout school divergent thinking is ground out of kids. The whole idea of thinking outside of the box, or approaching things from a different angle or questioning things is just really removed. One answer for everything. Don't question things. Just do as you are told. Everything works better when its clean cut. People really like that pin right where it is.

People form options based on the people around them and watch whatever programming confirms their beliefs and reinforces them. Thus whatever is on TV must be true - despite a mountain of evidence against their opinion. Basically a case of shoving fingers in their ears and going "la la la can't hear you"

A good example would be abstinence only programs. They don't work. The highest rate of teen pregnancy in North America is in the bible belt where the programs are all abstinence only. Yet those states still refuse to fund comprehensive programs.

Same sort of deal with pitbulls really.
What used to be America's family dog is now some terror out to kill the citizens.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Pit bull shot and killed after it charges resident, bites Muskegon Police officer | MLive.com
> 
> 
> They had to throw this story in my face when I walked into work. The capper was when one of them told me that all Pits should just be shot and killed.
> ...


kevin, for you to snap at anyone means you were really pissed off...and who says things like that...all pit bulls should be shot. 

well done you.


----------

